# Stevia



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I know it is too late in the year to plant, but I would love some seeds or cuttings. Is there anyone out there that could help me out? The last time I bought seeds, there were 5 seeds in a packet and it cost me $10. I can't do that again, plus, they grew to seedlings, but then died off. I haven't been able to find Stevia plants anywhere either. Growing information would be nice too.

I have tasted it in tea and coffee, and I have to say, it is the only sweetener, other than honey, that I can handle. I'm allergic to all the "processed" artificial sweeteners, and really, with a history of Diabetes in the family, I'd like to get away from processed sugar. I've tried Agave nectar, and well, I just don't care for it.

Thanks =D


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I am letting my Stevia go to seed right now so I will have A LOT of seeds!! I have also been drying it so I have plenty of the whole dried leaves. Send me your address and I will get some off to you


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My Stevia is blooming out. Lots of bees all over the blooms. I am planning to cut the blooms, stick them in an envelope and mail them out. Should there be a problem with that?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you suppose I could cut my stevia back and then dig it up bring it in and try to over winter it in the house? Is it a perennial?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Here in north Florida I just cut it back, mulch it on top and uncover it in the spring. I would definitely pot it for your winter. Just be sure to water it.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Tallabred said:


> My Stevia is blooming out. Lots of bees all over the blooms. I am planning to cut the blooms, stick them in an envelope and mail them out. Should there be a problem with that?


Nope, no problem at all =D Thanks!

I guess I should wait until spring to plant though????


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

How sunny is your window?


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

90 % of my windows face South. When I bring my plants in for the winter, they go in front of my Living room and Wreck room windows. I also have a desk in my office that I keep my "water bamboo" in that is in front of a South facing window.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

The stevia seed pods started to burst open today. I have envelopes full of seed pods going out to Suzie and Betty today - anyone else?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I want to try growing some!

How does it taste? Any I've bought and tried always tastes like aspartame. But I think it was Vicki that said they stuff they grow their selves does not taste that way.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

SURE Cathy! Mine did not seed at all  Nice tall stocks though.
Ashley I love stevia, it is very sweet when you place the leaf in your mouth, especially dry, but is quite mellow when used in teas or coffee.
Tam


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

THANK YOU, Thank You, thank you, Cathy!!!! dance: I got them today!!!!! I'm so excited. I'm going to pot a couple of them up in a sterile pot and put them in my South window in my office. Next Spring, I'm going to plant some in my herb section of my garden so they can be a permanent fixture =D. Should I plant them in the shadier section or full on sun section in the garden?

Ashley, a friend of mine makes her own pancake mix (she grinds her own flour too) and she only uses 1/4 teaspoon in the whole mix (which makes a box worth of mix). It is not overpowering sweet, but it is surely sweet enough! Just that little bit sweetens the mix just enough and it doesn't have an "off" taste. I'm allergic to aspartame, and I really don't wanna use saccharin or Splenda either. I think you will find it is really nice.

I can't wait to try it again! Thanks so much Cathy!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you use the leaves?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Stevia leaves are my garden candy. A very small piece of stevia rolled up with chocolate mint tastes like a York peppermint pattie. Or lemon balm for a lemon drop candy.

They like full sun. The darker seeds are viable. Glad u got them


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Cathy, I got my seeds! Thanks bunches! When is best time to plant these in Texas?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Betty, I start mine early so they can go out after the last frost dates. If you keep cutting them back, they will turn into a giant bush. Mine self seed in my herb bed, and milk and soap class customers all go home with starts. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Vicki!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Cathy! I got mine today I will send you out some Catnip and Calendula seeds, and whatever else I have laying around...LOL!
Tam


----------

